# C-47 "Boogie Baby" Photos



## coastdef (Jun 25, 2007)

I wanted to share a small selection detailed photos of the WWII Airborne Demonstration Team C-47 "Boogie Baby". We were extremely fortunate to operate such a original and well maintained plane! You can find a very complete history of this plane compiled by our XO, Gordon Stewart at:

Boogie Baby

On to the pictures:






Low pass after the 5th jump, January 2007





Jumpers exiting Boogie!





Running her up prior to a flight





Cockpit





Navigators station





View from the cargo area toward the cockpit





Cargo area/troop seats





Rear cargo area

For more information on our organization, visit World War II Airborne Demonstration Team.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice, Andy!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

great shots! thanks for sharing


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers CD Great planes if not the greatest of WW2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## coastdef (Jul 7, 2007)

A few more pictures of Boogie Baby, one of our members, Dave Brothers, is training to take a pilot in command check ride for the C-47. I went along for the ride as the crew chief.





Boogie Baby on the ramp.





Head on view of Boogie.





View of the cockpit.





Dave Brothers flying left seat.





Ray Cunningham (WWII ADT Aviation Commander) in the right seat for a change!





Takeoff takes teamwork from both!





View of the former Frederick Army Air Field, home of the WWII ADT.





WWII hanger housing the ADT HQ. This was built in 1943 as a "temporary" building!





Closer view of the ADT HQ hanger.

To see how you can support this great airplane, check out our website, World War II Airborne Demonstration Team. We are always looking for volunteers who would like to help with the maintenance of the airplane!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2007)

Love to see a C-47 with "invasion stripes". 8) 

Nice pictures!


----------

